# avoir mal au cœur (nausée)



## reka

Bonjour,

Comment exprimer en françis le moment où on a le sentiment qu'on va vomir?
Avoir mal au coeur, je crois, décrit plutôt un sentiment »général«, ce n'est pas tout-à-fait le moment où on sent qu'on va vomir (où on sent que ça »monte«J)

Je m'excuse pour un thème un peu…hm, dégoutantJ

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Boileau419

Avoir mal au coeur ou "ça me fait mal au coeur" se dit surtout au sens émotionnel d'être peiné.

On dit : j'ai la nausée ou j'ai envie de vomir


----------



## tilt

On dit aussi _avoir le cœur au bord des lèvres_, et cette expression-là m'a toujours sembler exprimer un débordement plus imminent qu'avoir simplement _mal au coeur.

_


Boileau419 said:


> Avoir mal au coeur ou "ça me fait mal au coeur" se dit surtout au sens émotionnel d'être peiné.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, _avoir mal au cœur _c'est bien avoir la nausée, contrairement à _ça me fait mal au cœur _qui, oui, exprime de la déception de la peine.


----------



## reka

Merci, c'est plus clair maintenant!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut reka,

J'ajoute « avoir le cœur sur l'eau » aux expressions citées. Je peux le dire quand j'ai envie de vomir... (mais est-ce que d'autres le disent ?  J'ai un doute...)


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut reka,
> 
> J'ajoute « avoir le cœur sur l'eau » aux expressions citées. Je peux le dire quand j'ai envie de vomir... (mais est-ce que d'autres le disent ?  J'ai un doute...)


Euh... Non !
Mais c'est joli.


----------



## Calamitintin

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut reka,
> 
> J'ajoute « avoir le cœur sur l'eau » aux expressions citées. Je peux le dire quand j'ai envie de vomir... (mais est-ce que d'autres le disent ?  J'ai un doute...)


Je ne connais pas. "Avoir le coeur au bord des lèvres" est l'expression qui se rapproche le plus de ce que veut dire Reka je pense.


----------



## pdmx

On dit aussi _avoir un/des haut-le-coeur_ pour décrire une nausée soudaine

PS pas de _s_ à _haut_ même au pluriel comme me l'a gentiment signalé un foronaute attentif..


----------



## tilt

pdmx said:


> On dit aussi _avoir un/des haut-le-coeur_ pour décrire une nausée soudaine


  
Je crois que ça colle encore mieux que ce qui a été proposé avant.


----------



## itka

Mais si quelqu'un vous dit : _"j'ai mal au coeur"_ vous comprenez bien qu'il faut lui indiquer les toilettes et non lui tendre une oreille attentive ! 

Je ne connais pas non plus « avoir le cœur sur l'eau ». Serait-ce un _phocéanisme_ ? (néologisme que je viens d'inventer et qui signifie idiotisme de Marseille... idiotisme pas idiot, d'ailleurs ).


----------



## Nicomon

Calamitintin said:


> Je ne connais pas. "Avoir le coeur au bord des lèvres" est l'expression qui se rapproche le plus de ce que veut dire Reka je pense.


  Je le pense aussi.    Ou encore « avoir le coeur dans la gorge »... mais ça, c'est peut-être québécois. 
Je peux avoir de soudains «haut-le-coeur» en sentant du lait caillé (quelle horreur!) mais le «débordement» pour reprendre l'expression de tilt me semble moins ... imminent. 

Je ne connais pas non plus (vous l'aviez deviné) le phocéanisme  « avoir le coeur sur l'eau ».


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Tout simplement : « J'ai la gerbe. » Oui, c'est un peu argotique ... mais tellement expressif !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'entends aussi « ça me tourne le cœur » ...


----------



## Boileau419

*j'ai mal au coeur *
*tu m'a fais mal quand tu es partie*
*ma vie a perdu tout son bonheur *
*maintenant je pense à ton visage qui sourit... *
[...] 


*Voilà un poème que j'ai déniché sur la Toile, parmi un tas de citations où "j'ai mal au coeur" n'a pas le sens "j'ai envie de remettre mon repas". Pas une référence certes, mais cela montre que "avoir mal au coeur" peut être pris au sens que j'ai indiqué, pour des raisons facilement compréhensibles d'ailleurs. Non, je n'encourage pas les non-francophones à utiliser cette façon de parler sans précautions.*


----------



## Cath.S.

_Je crois que je vais rendre._


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'entends aussi « ça me tourne le cœur » ...


  Dans le même ordre d'idées... « ça me fait lever le coeur » ou « le coeur me lève »

Et je n'y ai pas pensé plus tôt, mais ton « coeur sur l'eau »... ressemble à une association à « mal de mer », non? 

Dans le sens émotionnel que Boileau a donné de « j'ai mal au coeur » (bien d'accord que le sens courant/usuel  = « avoir la nausée ») je dirais plutôt, comme d'autres l'ont dit avant moi : 

« le coeur me fait mal » ou mon coeur me fait mal ». 

_rendre, gerber, dégobiller, dégueuler_... ou à la québécoise _restituer/renvoyer _sont tous des synonymes familiers de _vomir_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Dans la vie courante, dire "j'ai mal au cœur" est une manière moins triviale de dire "j'ai envie de vomir", et sans autre contexte c'est dans ce sens là qu'il est généralement utilisé.

J'imagine mal une personne disant à une autre, de but en blanc, "j'ai mal au cœur" pour signifier qu'on souffre d'amour... C'est d'ailleurs, le plus souvent utilisé dans un registre poétique, comme le montre l'exemple donné précédemment.


----------



## pdmx

Nicomon said:


> « ça me fait lever le coeur » ou « le coeur me lève »


 
en français de vieille France on dit plutôt _cela me *soulève* le coeur_



Nicomon said:


> Je peux avoir de soudains «haut-le-coeur» en sentant du lait caillé (quelle horreur!)


 
Là on dirait plutôt (_cette odeur) m'écoeure_

Je n'aime pas trop _j'ai la gerbe_ qui est certes figuratif mais trop argotique à mon goût (et aussi connoté jeun's, mauvaises banlieues..)

Finalement, pour le "débordement", je crois que je dirais simplement
_Là, je vais vraiment vomir, je suis vraiment sur le point de vomir_


----------



## Nicomon

pdmx said:
			
		

> Là on dirait plutôt (_cette odeur) m'écoeure_


 Je le dirais aussi. Mais en même temps que l'odeur m'écoeure j'ai (physiquement) des haut-le-coeur.



			
				Punky Zoé said:
			
		

> J'imagine mal une personne disant à une autre, de but en blanc, "j'ai mal au cœur" pour signifier qu'on souffre d'amour


  J'ai aussi bien du mal à imaginer cette scène.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> _j'ai la gerbe_ [...] (connoté jeun's, mauvaises banlieues ...)


Ce n'est parce que ce mot est actuellement utilisé par les d'jeuns ou dans les banlieues qu'il en est récemment issu : c'est un mot d'argot qui a presque un siècle d'existence et que j'utilisais déjà il y a un pas loin d'un demi-siècle.



> J'imagine mal une personne disant à une autre, de but en blanc, "j'ai mal au cœur" pour signifier qu'on souffre d'amour.


Oui, et « j'ai mal / je souffre *dans* mon coeur » te semble-t-il plus clair (à défaut d'être plus usité  )?


----------



## Nicomon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Oui, et « j'ai mal / je souffre *dans* mon coeur » te semble-t-il plus clair (à défaut d'être plus usité  )?



À moi, ça semble plus clair.  Et même si on ne faisait que remplacer « au » par « à mon », ce qui donnerait cette phrase peu usitée « J'ai mal à mon (petit) coeur », j'aurais plus envie de prêter une oreille attentive que d'indiquer les toilettes (je vole les mots d'itka) 

« J'ai le coeur brisé / mon coeur saigne / mon coeur fait mal » ou encore (enfantin) « j'ai bobo au coeur » = tristesse


----------



## tovertaal

L'expression "avoir le coeur sur l'eau" pourrait bien être marseillaise: elle figure aussi dans le roman univers, univers du marseillais Régis Jauffret, p. 307: "Vous rentrerez chez vous le coeur sur l'eau, les enfants se succéderont toute la nuit aux toilettes pour vomir."


----------

